# Inhaled a fly - Will I be OK?



## Gixxerman (25 Jun 2012)

I have swallowed numerous flies in the past, and I know these will not cause any harm
However, to day I am pretty sure that I inhaled one. I had an immediate coughing fit that went on for 15 minutes or so. But I never saw the fly in anything I coughed up.
Could it get into my lungs / trachea? If so, will it cause any harm?


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jun 2012)

I'd make arrangements if I were you ....


----------



## Pauluk (25 Jun 2012)

Doubt if it got down into your respiratory passages, your throat does a good job of blocking these things. Like when you eat for example, but if you feel anything that causes concern you could try ringing NHS direct and ask them.

How are you feeling now?


----------



## Pauluk (25 Jun 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'd make arrangements if I were you ....


I was going to say if you are swallowing so many flies carry a bag of spiders


----------



## Dan B (25 Jun 2012)

I knew an old lady who swallowed a fly. Based on her experience I'd advise against swallowing a spider


----------



## Pauluk (25 Jun 2012)

Dan B said:


> I knew an old lady who swallowed a fly. Based on her experience I'd advise against swallowing a spider


Na, you just got to be disciplined and know when to stop. Probably before the cat I would imagine.


----------



## Davidc (25 Jun 2012)

Pauluk said:


> Na, you just got to be disciplined and know when to stop. Probably before the cat I would imagine.


Wimp. Just leave off after the cow.


----------



## Gixxerman (25 Jun 2012)

Feel OK apart from a bit of mild discomfort between my shoulder blades and a feeling of having something stuck in my throat.


----------



## redcard (25 Jun 2012)

Gixxerman said:


> Feel OK apart from a bit of mild discomfort between my shoulder blades and a feeling of having something stuck in my throat.


 
Probably just psychological at this point.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jun 2012)

Any idea what the fly's last meal was..... ?


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2012)

Not swallowed a fly for a bit, but got hit on the nose by one this morning, bloomin stung I know that much, massive it was 
Even the flies are hard up here


----------



## Pauluk (25 Jun 2012)

The feeling in your throat could be that you have some slight inflammation/lesion from the coughing fit, like when you swallow a tablet and it feels like its still there in your throat even though you know you have swallowed it. This will likely pass within a day or so. The same with the feeling between your shoulder blades, its probably caused by all the coughing you did.

If you are breathing ok, no shortage of breath or sharp pain when you breath, then I wouldn't be too concerned. As I've said, I doubt very much that you inhaled anything down that far without your throat intercepting the offending object.

If by some slight chance it did get to your bronchial passages the hair on their surface will trap it and work it back out, not necessarily all in one piece. You body will do a good job of destroying any foreign organic matter that may be there.

If you're still worried ring NHS direct.


----------



## lordloveaduck (25 Jun 2012)

It will most likely lay eggs inside you, then in a couple of months when your soaking in the bath you will feel the tiny maggots start to eat there way out of your body.

(Google told me)


----------



## Gary E (25 Jun 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> It will most likely lay eggs inside you, then in a couple of months when your soaking in the bath you will feel the tiny maggots start to eat there way out of your body.
> 
> (Google told me)


Yeah I think that's where they got the idea for 'Alien' from


----------



## Maylian (26 Jun 2012)

If you start growing dark black hairs and find you can climb walls and are super strong.....make sure you use your powers for evil!


----------



## subaqua (26 Jun 2012)

Maylian said:


> If you start growing dark black hairs and find you can climb walls and are super strong.....make sure you use your powers for evil!


 

I was going to say you should be OK unless it had been too close to a mobile mast


----------



## Davidc (26 Jun 2012)

subaqua said:


> I was going to say you should be OK unless it had been too close to a mobile mast


 
That's nothing, we get the ones that have hatched near Hinkley Point


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Jun 2012)

http://repeatingdefect.deviantart.com/art/Human-Fly-177634480


----------



## Edwards80 (26 Jun 2012)

It won't have made it very close to your lungs. If it is lodged anywhere you will cough it up in tiny bits and it won't do any harm.

Unfortunately I know this from an experience at junior school where I inhaled (see .Snorted) a small triangle of card up my nose and lost it, a coughing fit followed but I could "feel" it was still there. I was sent to A&E and after disapproving looks and the above explanation from the Doctor, sympathy from my mum and lots of laughter from my dad. I was fine.

I had a strange scratchy feeling deep in my chest for a day or two. I have never inserted anything into any orifice ever since *proud*


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

Gixxerman said:


> Feel OK apart from a bit of mild discomfort between my shoulder blades and a feeling of having something stuck in my throat.


 
Yer big girls blouse. Just be careful if you feel lots of wriggling, then a million maggots burst out of your chest, 'Alien' style, then call NHS Direct ! 

The body is quite good at dealing with crap.


----------



## Camrider (26 Jun 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> I have never inserted anything into any orifice ever since


 
How sad still a virgin


----------



## Nihal (26 Jun 2012)

potsy said:


> Not swallowed a fly for a bit, but got hit on the nose by one this morning, bloomin stung I know that much, massive it was
> Even the flies are hard up here


You ummm..got HIT by a FLY


Maylian said:


> If you start growing dark black hairs and find you can climb walls and are super strong.....make sure you use your powers for evil!


Beat me to it


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2012)

How does the song go again ?


----------



## benb (26 Jun 2012)

If you start mutating into this, then please stay away from me.


----------



## doug (26 Jun 2012)

Don't be afraid. 
No. Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## gavgav (26 Jun 2012)

My mate did the same thing yesterday on our ride, but he managed to cough and sputter enough to fetch it back up!! Having done it before myself, all you have to worry about is a very nasty taste. There were a number of insects bouncing off the helmet during our descents at 20mph and they don't half make a noise as they do!


----------



## Dragonwight (26 Jun 2012)

Hope you made the most of those extra calories.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2012)

Gixxerman said:


> I have swallowed numerous flies in the past, and I know these will not cause any harm
> However, to day I am pretty sure that I inhaled one. I had an immediate coughing fit that went on for 15 minutes or so. But I never saw the fly in anything I coughed up.
> Could it get into my lungs / trachea? If so, will it cause any harm?


 are you still alive if so you will be ok , because if not you would be dead


----------



## lordloveaduck (27 Jun 2012)




----------



## deanE (27 Jun 2012)

I swallowed one this time last year, never been the same since. i am alright in the dark but as soon as anyone puts the light on ....


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2012)

As I've got asthma I tend to ride with my mouth open when riding fast.

The result ... I'm sure I've swallowed a meal's worth of flies and I'm still riding. The best was a bumblebee last year; I saw it in the distance and couldn't avoid it. Having just eaten an ice cream I could feel it buzzing inside for a while until it all went quiet


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Jun 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> I have never inserted anything into any orifice ever since *proud*



Spoil sport!


----------

